# China Glaze Vintage Vixen Autumn 2010



## Bec688 (May 23, 2010)

China Glaze Vintage Vixen Autumn 2010


















Bogie






Classic Camel





Emerald Fitzgerald





First Class Ticket





Foxy





Goin' My Way?





Hey Doll!





Ingrid!





Jitterbug





Midnight Mission





Riveter Rouge





Swing Baby

source


----------



## Bec688 (May 23, 2010)

I like the look of jitterbug, not really what I would usually go for personally, but it looks like a bit of fun.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 23, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 23, 2010)

I'm not sure why, but I'm loving Bogie. It's not really a color that I would usually go for.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 24, 2010)

I really like classic camel. It looks just like mustard which is making me odly drawn to it


----------



## jewele (May 24, 2010)

Wow. I really like a lot of those colors. I would wear almost all of them; I already have some like the blue ones. Pretty!!!


----------



## divadoll (May 24, 2010)

I'm loving First Class Ticket!!


----------



## Lucy (May 24, 2010)

my favourite is ingrid. the others are a bit meh.. i don't really like the finish on these. they look kinda streaky.


----------



## bella2009111 (May 24, 2010)

Special colors.


----------



## magosienne (May 24, 2010)

That's a nice collection !


----------



## perfervid_heart (May 29, 2010)

I didn't think I'd like this collection much, but seeing swatches totally changed my mind. I went a little bit gaga over First Class Ticket, and I love Camel just because I don't know that I've seen something quite like it.


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 3, 2010)

I like that going my way...


----------

